# Irish cobs dealer M25



## Bosworth (3 May 2007)

Has anyone used this dealer - he is advertising Irish cobs under £1000. I am wanting to get a hairy cob, for a novice rider but am unwilling to pay loads as I don't want beauty, or potential, or ability. I just want a plod for them. I am happy to school it on but don't want a psycho. Am very wary of dealers so would appreciate infor - good or bad on this chap.

Thanks


----------



## Polygon (3 May 2007)

Erm is it the one near Dartford, the Irish chap? He advertises in H&amp;H amongst others? If so, be warned he is extremely extremely dodgy. I have been there and it is pitiful, lorry loads of horses arrive from Ireland daily, he knows nothing about any of them (e.g if you ask age, what has it done, even its gender, he does not know!) it is so sad, some of them still have plaits in from the sales ring :-( they have shoes hanging off, lame, chunks missing all over from being beaten up on the lorry. No trial facilities to speak of - I asked him whether a certain horse could jump and he replied "it can run up and down and jump over a stick, that's all any horse can do" you would probably want to bring one home just to save it, but that is how he stays in business - he said, "if you don't like any of these there'll be another lorry load tomorrow" it's heartbreaking.
If that's not who you're talking about then apologies for the ramble (P.S this guy has been on BBC Watchdog he is that dodgy)


----------



## wendygood (3 May 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/4403278.stm
hope this helps! need i sayany more!


----------



## XmisshorsestyleX (3 May 2007)

Sorry not much help,
But I saw them advertised in Horsedeals, TBH from the bleek description id be very cautious with dealing with them. I suppose theres no harm in going down there to have a look but i would prepare yourself and take someone VERY experienced with you. They may be advertised cheap but could have a minefield of undetectable problems.

Good luck if you do decide to have a look and let me know how it goes x


----------



## XmisshorsestyleX (3 May 2007)

hmmm that article just about sums it up! Dont touch with a 100Ft barge pole!


----------



## Bosworth (3 May 2007)

think that must be the chap. Did wonder about whether he was the watchdog chap. Probably won't bother with a visit then as so far away, might have been worth a trip if it wasn't that man!


----------



## Theresa_F (3 May 2007)

If they are selling cobs for under £1000 that are safe, in good health and suitable for novices - that really are that and not ready for the meat market -  then I'll eat Cairo, hoofs and all - nuff said.

Unfortunately an irish cob that sounds like what you want is going to cost you at least £2,000 - £2,500 and a nice one can go for £4,500 - £5,000 easily.

I can put you in touch with a good dealer of gypsy cobs if you want in Kent, but no way will she have anything for under £1000 as she does not sell junk.

Sorry if I sound harsh, not meant to be.


----------



## Bosworth (3 May 2007)

Sorry - but actually I don't want a nice one - I want one without potential, I don't want looks. It can be lazy, can have leg mites/mange and no schooling whatsoever, and people are still wanting in excess of £2000 which is ridiculous. I don't necessarily want an Irish cob, a shire X would be fine. But non around. Sellers  seem to think that it if is a hairy it is worth a fortune. Thanks for the offer of the dealer in Kent but I don't want a gypsy cob as they will cost too much.

What has happened to the roman nosed bay shire cross cobs? Have they all been superceded by the gypsy cob? I don't want long flowing manes and tails and will clip off feathers. I am happy to school on and do groundwork with a bad mannered  unschooled horse. But still nothing out there.


----------



## JM07 (3 May 2007)

get's the dregs from Southall meat market.

cut out the middle-man by going to Southall yourself..they'll be at least 200 quid cheaper.


----------



## wowser (3 May 2007)

if you havent found anything, there's watton horse and pony sale on sunday 6th may at watton norfolk, you might  find something there.


----------



## Theresa_F (3 May 2007)

Unfortunately both hairy and non-hairy cobs are the "in thing"at the moment hence the prices - have pm you about hairy horses - ignore it as it crossed with your last post.

If you are wanting something like you describe, try project horses, but they are still not that cheap in view of their problems.  In your OP, I thought you were wanting a good safe cob for a novice, not something to bring on.

Out of interest did quick look for horses 14.2 - 15.2 for £1000 - keyword cob on horsemart - ones that came up were youngsters - mainly yearlings - couple were nice - is that an option for you?


----------



## pagancluf (3 May 2007)

Wendy just looked at the BBC clip thing - why can't they shut him down? It is dreadful, poor things.


----------



## Seahorse (3 May 2007)

I've been there too, it really is a dreadful place. 

I bought a horse from him, a scruffy, skinny, beaten up TB type, that actually turned out to be quite nice.......... until you wanted to ride him that is


----------



## RobinHood (3 May 2007)

*puts on tin helmet* We have bought a couple of horses from tom and one of them was a coloured cob. He was absolutely fantastic but grew too chunky for my tiny mum so he is now in a pony club home where he hunts, does all pc teams and goes to camp every year. If you know exactly what you're looking for and are prepared to go a few times to find the right one then you might just pick up a bargain.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (3 May 2007)

Maybe you could look for a riding school that was shutting down (as a lot seem to be at the moment), they'd probably have a suitable horse, not a looker but genuine and safe in need of a good home and not costing too much.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (3 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry - but actually I don't want a nice one - I want one without potential, I don't want looks. It can be lazy, can have leg mites/mange and no schooling whatsoever, and people are still wanting in excess of £2000 which is ridiculous. I don't necessarily want an Irish cob, a shire X would be fine. But non around. Sellers  seem to think that it if is a hairy it is worth a fortune. Thanks for the offer of the dealer in Kent but I don't want a gypsy cob as they will cost too much.

What has happened to the roman nosed bay shire cross cobs? Have they all been superceded by the gypsy cob? I don't want long flowing manes and tails and will clip off feathers. I am happy to school on and do groundwork with a bad mannered  unschooled horse. But still nothing out there. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I got the one below from a sale for £1200.









He was good as gold when we bought him - no probs at all, but I don't need to tell you that it's pretty much pot luck when you buy from markets.
This one was ridden and put through his paces before the sale, and the seller guaranteed him, so we struck lucky. You do get a lot of crap at sales, but you can also pick up a bargain if you're sensible and check the horse out/ride it etc.

Good luck.


----------



## Allykat (4 May 2007)

I have known of people that have managed to get a good bargain from him and others that have been not so lucky. If you really want to go and look then the only advice I can give is to listen to your head 100% and leave your heart at home.
I've never been there so can't comment but I have heard that it is pretty heart wrenching conditions

Good luck in your search for a horsey


----------



## cyrilsmum (4 May 2007)

The type you are looking for exists, I own one and so do a couple of my friends, but I think you are doing them down by not expecting potential.  There is nothing we dont do with our cobs, we may not do it with the style or grace of the finer breeds, but we jump, XC, dressage and show, none of them cost in excess of £1500.  
Keep your eyes open they are around, they just need a bit of tracking down.
I would'nt go to a dealer though, I bought mine from a dealer, guaranteed family horse and he was a nightmare, its taken years to sort him out.  We found out he had been through the mill with auctions and bad treatment before we bought him and although he has never been nasty, he has been dangerous through panic and fear.  Just because they are chunky, it doesnt mean they are any less sensative than a finer breed.
Good luck with your search, just dont give up, we think shire or clydesdale X's rule, so much fun, as long as you dont mind the clipping, mites or the tendancy to tread on your foot on a regular basis!!


----------

